# Audio HDMI "not plugged in"



## HB2022 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a Dell Inspiron1525 (vista service pack 2). I had it connected to Toshiba LCD tv through an HDMI cable...everything worked fine. I have it connected to a new Vizio LCD tv the exact same way. I only get video - no audio.

Sound Manager lists: 
HDMI Device, Intel High Definition Audio HDMI
Speakers/headphones
Digital Output Device (SPDIF) Out

The HDMI Device option says "not plugged in" even though the cable is plugged into the TV and computer. I tried a different HDMI cable - no change. I plugged the computer back to the old TV and get both audio and video fine. I plugged the HDMI cable into a DVD player just to make sure the TV HDMI port worked and the audio/video works fine.

What else can I try to get the audio to work through the HDMI cable?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Check your sound output device settings in Windows to ensure it's set to your soundcard and not to some other sound device.


----------



## HB2022 (Feb 26, 2012)

where do I do this? the "sound scheme" is set to windows default


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Power everything off, connect the TV, power on the TV, then power on the PC. Ensure the TV is properly detected. For audio output over HDMI, you would select the HDMI audio chipset as the default audio source in the audio setup.


----------



## HB2022 (Feb 26, 2012)

Still no luck. I also tried an adapter from my headphone jack to RCA plugs in the TV and that did not work either.

I am wondering now if an Apple TV will work to at least get my movies from iTunes onto the TV.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the Vizio being properly detected by Windows? If so, I'd suspect a fault with the TV.


----------

